# Upgrading my filter...



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello  Quick question...if I upgrade an Emperor 280 to a 400 and use the biowheel and two well-established cartridges from the 280, what are the chances that I'll have issues with water quality? Specifically, will there be enough bacteria in the existing media to handle the increase flow rate of the 400?

Perhaps a dumb question...I just don't want to take any chances.

For a little more info...the tank is established and is 48 gallons. Water parameters are good...ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5-6 ppm. I have a couple of cichlids that are eventually going to put a strain on the 280, which is why I want to increase the filtration. When necessary, I'll upgrade to a larger tank.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Save yourself the money and invest in an aquaclear. No need to constantly buy new filters.... just rinse the sponges and reuse.


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

Octavian said:


> Save yourself the money and invest in an aquaclear. No need to constantly buy new filters.... just rinse the sponges and reuse.


I already have it...got it used cheap! I do the same with my filter media...just rinse it in what I drain off from my partial water changes and pop it back into the filter.

If my bioload becomes heavier/heavy...wouldn't a bigger filter be a benefit?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree, go with the aqua clear filters.
however, I suppose you could do this kind of thing?!
http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/ClassAuction/index.php?a=2&b=2052


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

why don't you want to use both filters, the current 280 and the new 400, at the same time?!? cichlids are big, messy fish with huge appetites. I doubt even the 400, which is rated for up to 70G, will do a good job all by itself.
in my 45G with african cichlids I have a penguin 400 and an eheim 2213 canister. 
but to answer your question: if you transfer the bio-wheel, and the cartridges as well, you will have an instantly cycled new filter. 
as far as the cartridges, you said you rinse them and re-use them. I tried that too, but you can only do it once, because after that, the filter floss breaks and the carbon falls out. 
so I stopped buying their stupid expensive cartridges. I kept the plastic piece from them, and I just cut filter-floss to fit to its size & then I wrap it 20-30 times with a piece of string. It works as good as the originals, if not even better since my its ticker than their blue floss. Every 2 weeks I cut the string and replace the filter-floss, takes me less than 5 min for 2 cartridges.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep an eye on your nitrites, testing once everry couple of weeks, If the level starts to increase then you know your bio-filter can't keep up. In your tank there is probably enough water movement and benefivail bacteria in teh tank that this may never happen. Your mechanical filtration requirements will likely become a problem first as your cichlids get larger.

If that becomes a problem, upgrade to a larger tank and go with a wet/dry and a sump.


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

ozi said:


> why don't you want to use both filters, the current 280 and the new 400, at the same time?!? cichlids are big, messy fish with huge appetites. I doubt even the 400, which is rated for up to 70G, will do a good job all by itself.
> in my 45G with african cichlids I have a penguin 400 and an eheim 2213 canister.


Well, the canopy would have to be reconfigured...or even replaced with a glass top as there isn't another cut-out to fit both filters on the back. I'm not terribly concerned right now...my nitrates have never been over 5-6ppm and I'm religious with my partial water changes.

I am planning an upgrade to a 65-75 perhaps in a years time...or whenever it becomes necessary.

I've been lucky with the inserts...mine seem to hold up for whatever reason 

Kim


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

Jonathan said:


> Keep an eye on your nitrites, testing once every couple of weeks, If the level starts to increase then you know your bio-filter can't keep up. In your tank there is probably enough water movement and beneficial bacteria in the tank that this may never happen. Your mechanical filtration requirements will likely become a problem first as your cichlids get larger.
> 
> If that happens, upgrade to a larger tank and go with a wet/dry and a sump.


Thanks, Jonathan! Do you think I'd need to test for nitrites more than once a week?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Everything other than Aquaclear is crap, when it comes to hang-on-back filters. I'm an AC500 man ("rated" 110 gallon, means I use it on a 20 to 30 gallon tank where the fish appreciate the high water quality and the water movement provided by an oversize HOB).

The "biowheel" thing is crap. Even so if you change filters, buy a new AC500, and put it on there, and then throw the biowheel media into the new tank for two weeks. 

The only tanks i have that don't have Aquaclears have cannisters.

w


----------

